# rodent rack



## bigbell (Mar 28, 2012)

Not sure if this is in the right place or not but im wondering where the best place is to buy a rodent breeding rack for my rats and mice

Thanks


----------



## LEXCORN (Feb 9, 2007)

Depends on the size that you require.

NKP (Northern Kent Plastics) provide Rodent Racking Systems.

On occasion there are 2nd-hand racks available - may part with one myself in a few weeks.

You would need to arrange collection.

Regards. Lex


----------



## bigbell (Mar 28, 2012)

Where abouts are you and what size tubs will they be


----------



## bigbell (Mar 28, 2012)

Where abouts are you and what size tubs will they be


----------



## LEXCORN (Feb 9, 2007)

bigbell said:


> Where abouts are you and what size tubs will they be


As follows:-

20 tub rodent breeding rack. Suitable for breeding 2.6 mice with a flat top lid.

Rack size 1600 x 1230 x 460 Tub size 450 x 280 x 120

We are based in the North West.

Regards. Lex:lol2:


----------



## bigbell (Mar 28, 2012)

LEXCORN said:


> As follows:-
> 
> 20 tub rodent breeding rack. Suitable for breeding 2.6 mice with a flat top lid.
> 
> ...


How much would you be asking for that


----------



## LEXCORN (Feb 9, 2007)

bigbell said:


> How much would you be asking for that


£300

Lex


----------

